# Amsoil and Auto-RX



## thedude2 (Mar 11, 2010)

I run Amsoil 5W-30 in my 1.8T Passat and would like to run some Auto-RX through to clean out some engine sludge. The company says its not recommended with synthetic oils but does list some Group III oils its compatible with.....one being Amsoil XL. I have no idea if the 5W-30 is XL or not.
Any thoughts?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil and Auto-RX (thedude2)*

check the amsoil website.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Amsoil and Auto-RX (thedude2)*

Amsoil XL is only one Group III oil that they offer, any other AMSOIL oils are Group IV Synyhetics
Aftermarket oil additives are not recommended for use with AMSOIL motor oils.
Also 5W30 XL is not recommended for your car , you should use 5W-40(AFL) European Car Formula Oil .
I dont know what 5W30 oil are you use , it may be ASL - Group IV or XL -Group III











_Modified by artur vel 2 hoot at 11:36 PM 3-14-2010_


----------

